# Prozac



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Has anyone had success with Prozac? I was on Paxil but had to switch because Prozac is the only SSRI felt to be safe during pregnancy since I am trying to have a baby. I got a lot of D on Paxil, so I'm hoping I do better with Prozac. The Paxil worked really well for the anxiety and depression but my dr is worried since it has not been proven to be safe during pregnancy.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

My brother doesn't have IBS but when he was on prozac he had diarrhea BAD! Like everyday, every BM. But that could just be him. Hopefully it will be different for you!


----------

